# Wave table to separate pyrolized quads ?



## 924T (Aug 6, 2012)

After using screens to classify the results of pyrolizing quad/flatpack and north/southbridge and video BGA chips,
wouldn't using a wave table be a good way to separate the fine gold from the ash (not the only way, but a good
way)?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Smack (Aug 7, 2012)

sure if you have one


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 7, 2012)

Blue bowl with careful adjusting of water flow will be cheaper option.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 7, 2012)

> Blue bowl with careful adjusting of water flow will be cheaper option.


Hi Pat!
Thanks for bringing that up, I had forgotten about the use of the blue bowl to separate the ashes... one of these days I'll finish processing the pyrolized material I'd laying for several months out back! :roll: Too many projects... :lol: 

Take care!
Phil


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 7, 2012)

philddreamer said:


> > Blue bowl with careful adjusting of water flow will be cheaper option.
> 
> 
> Hi Pat!
> ...



Keep us posted Phil.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 7, 2012)

You betcha, Bro! 8)


----------



## 924T (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey, thanks, smack and patnor1011 !

I don't have a wave table, so I was just theorizing, and it's really nice to know that if I can ever get
my hands on a wave table, it would work.

I've seen those 'blue bowls' on ebay, and they're very much more in my affordability range right now,
so it looks like I'd better take another look at those.

Was wondering, there's a chap up in Canada selling a small Miller Table that he builds, on ebay for $75 + shipping.
Would that work as well as, or better than, a blue bowl? 

I understand the wave table theory, I found and read a lot of the original 1898 (+-) patent that appears to be what Action Mining is basing it's tables on-----------------perhaps if I could figure out a way to repetitively 'bump' the end of the
miller table, I'd have a poor man's wave table?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## manorman (Aug 12, 2012)

If you have an Ultra sonic cleaner for jewlery you might want to try that, it should work.


----------



## 924T (Sep 20, 2012)

As it turns out, an ultrasonic cleaner will work, so that's a good idea, manorman.

I checked with a tech friend of mine who used to work in the dental industry, and ultrasonic cleaners were
one of the many things he serviced-------he has seen several different dentists use an ultrasonic cleaner
to sort out dry, powdered materials.

An interesting note: one dentist needed to clean some fairly large items, and wasn't thrilled with the
cost of large ultrasonic cleaners, so he took his small unit apart, pulled the transducers, and mounted
them to a stainless steel sink-------it took some experimenting with placement of the transducers, but
ended up working quite well,

so that's a thought for anyone wanting to scale up with the ultrasonic process.

I managed to trade for a small ultrasonic cleaner at the end of August, so as soon as I have some -200/300 mesh
material to work with, I will test the ultrasonic approach.

Thanks for the suggestion!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Palladium (Sep 20, 2012)

Check around the net for the words Cymatic and Chladni Plate. Just a thought.


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 20, 2012)

Phil

Have you ever got around to testing the blue bowl with crushed ash ?


As a side note, few months back i tried to break apart pyrolyzed and also completly incinirated chips with an ultrasonic.
My theory was, that the forces generated by the ultrasonic will slowly disintegrate the burnt structure of the chip, thus eliminating the need to use a ballmill or manual crushing.
Needless to say, it was a complete failure (otherwise you would have heard about it) :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 21, 2012)

I have found nice way Sam. :idea: 
I just make sure that they are completely burnt and I dump them in cold water while still red hot. They are changed to mud instantly, only pins, silicon centre piece and wires fall on bottom.


----------



## 924T (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow!

The level of innovation that occurs on a daily basis within this forum is just amazing. Staggering, actually.

So, Patnor1011, after using your new technique, all you've got to do is sort those 3 groups out and you're ready to refine?

How are you separating the gold wires from the silicon centers and the pins?

Is there any gold at all in the ash that turns to mud?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 22, 2012)

924T said:


> Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 924T (Sep 25, 2012)

Palladium, I searched the term Chladni Plate, and found out that it's an acoustic device,
which is very interesting to me, since I once owned a music store for 10 years and have a
fair amount of experience with audio.

The nodes that the Chladni Plate produce/show fully explained the internal bracing of
acoustic guitars, which was in itself worth the search time.

To your knowledge, has anyone ever used a Chladni Plate to separate/differentiate
substances of differing specific graveties?

I'm thinking that to separate micron Gold out of ground up powder, you would have to
know what the resonant frequency of Gold is (and that the resonant frequency of the 
yellow metal would vary depending upon purity), and then vibrate the plate at that frequency,
and the Gold would congregate at the node lines on the plate?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## bswartzwelder (Sep 25, 2012)

If that's possible, then it would make it very easy to separate gold from the black sands because the gold would have a different resonant frequency than the black sands. Something to think about.


----------



## 924T (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm looking at the possibility of separating gold from ceramic (-200 mesh or thereabouts)----------it would
be an interesting experiment, and if it worked, would be perfect for processing modest quantities of
ground i.c. chips.

I don't see it as a production tool----------that would take an acoustic plate of enormous size.

I wonder if there would be enough separation on the plate between the gold and whatever else to
permit a fairly easy removal of the gold? If not, just getting the gold off the plate without the
detritus could be a bit of a challenge.

Cheers,

Mike


----------

